# Hallo CB



## Lex (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen. Ich heiße Alex bin 35 Jahre alt.
Mein Geld verdiene ich als Maschinenführer eines `mittelständischen Industriebetriebs`. Ich bin fest liiert aber nicht verheiratet. Und ich sollte vielleicht auch sagen das ich kein Computer/Internet Profi bin.
Zu meinen Hobbies gehören unter anderem Filme verschiedenster Kategorien (aber meist Mainstream) und damit verbunden natürlich auch das Interesse an den Schauspielern. Meine absoluten Filmschönheiten sind Alexis Bledel, Robin Tunney und Romy Schneider.  
Deshalb bin ich froh das ich diese super Forum gefunden habe. Ich bin echt begeistert von der Qualität der Bilder die es hier gibt. :WOW:
Ich habe halt nur das Problem das ich selber keine Bilder habe die ich einstellen kann, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich solch HQ Bilder finden kann. Vor allem dürfte es noch schwerer sein welche zu bekommen die ihr noch nicht kennt!


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Juli 2010)

Herzliche willkommen bei uns!
Das Problem mit den Quellen für Bilder haben viele am Anfang, aber wenn du dran bleibst, wirst du auch vieles entdecken! 

Viele Grüße,
Sammler


----------



## Q (9 Juli 2010)

[url=http://smiles.rc-welt.com/smiliegenerator/]

[/URL]​
 und ein paar nette Kommentare sind auch schöne Beiträge zum Forum, über die sich die Poster sicherlich freuen werden! Viel Spass hier!


----------



## Buterfly (9 Juli 2010)

Dann sag ich mal herzlich Willkommen Lex 



Lex schrieb:


> Ich habe halt nur das Problem das ich selber keine Bilder habe die ich einstellen kann, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich solch HQ Bilder finden kann. Vor allem dürfte es noch schwerer sein welche zu bekommen die ihr noch nicht kennt!



Es reicht uns, wenn du ab und zu ein Dankes-Beitrag schreibst, wenn dir die Bilder gefallen.


----------



## Endgamer77 (10 Juli 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im Paradies,
es ist kein Verbrechen hier kein aktiver Bilderposter 
zu sein denn diese Menschen hier (man kann sie
auch Götter nennen), die all diese
tollen Bilder posten haben die Bilder aus Quellen her,
von denen Man nichtmal glauben kann dass es 
sie gibt. Ein schöner Kommentar erfreut 
die Mitglieder des Boardes also genauso!
Viel Spaß auf CB und eine tolle Zeit


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2010)

guten morgen lex,

vielen dank für deine nette vorstellung. ich wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer kleinen gemeinde. wenn du fragen zu was hast, kannst du gern einen vom team eine pn schicken oder deine frage im support forum stellen.

man ließt sich,
katzun


----------

